# New (for me) DC Craigs List Find



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Most of my tools are were built when DC wasn't PC but I picked up a drum sander a few weeks ago and realized a DC was needed for it. I picked up a Jet DC650 with a separator from CR for $75. I know its not much but works fine for the one tool its on now. Good place to start.

What a difference.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

A dust collector is better than no dust collector. Concrats:yes:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Rebelwork said:


> A dust collector is better than no dust collector. Concrats:yes:


Unless it has a 30 micron filter bag, then it's not really a dust collector, but rather a dust pump...


----------



## 03roadking (Nov 6, 2013)

Eagleeye 

I know this is an old post but I too have a Jet DC-650. The one I have is the old blue colored one. how do you like yours?


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

It's adaquate. I would like to have a larger one but since most of my equipment is old and does not have pickups for DC I only use it on the Drum sander and router table.

It beats nothing despite what the super-micron crowd says.


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

Eagleeye said:


> It's adaquate. I would like to have a larger one but since most of my equipment is old and does not have pickups for DC I only use it on the Drum sander and router table.
> 
> It beats nothing despite what the super-micron crowd says.


Well, it is beats nothing because the sander won't work without it. But it is probably pretty dangerous.

I bought a 650 for $50, tried it, and immediately sold it for $100. It just made my garage (I never moved it to my workshop...) a big dust cloud. I hate to think what it does hooked up to a drum sander, but sincerely hope you are using a good dust mask with it.

You probably want to lose the separator. It won't catch dust, but will reduce the suction to below what you need for the sander.


----------



## 03roadking (Nov 6, 2013)

I was thinking about buying the plastic super dust deputy to use in line with the Jet DC-650. Any guesses on how well it will work?


----------

